# My Audi Sport Quattro



## Mr Balsen (Mar 15, 2008)

Based on real Audi Sport Quattro (Chassis #132)
S1 Suspension
S1 Exhaust (passenger side)
S1 Replica Wheels (made by Compomotive)
S1 alternator
S1 RollCage
S1 Driver seat (real one !!!)
400 HP engine
Signed on the roof by Rohrl, Blowquist, Gumpert
Cheers,
Frederic


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: My Audi Sport Quattro (Mr Balsen)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My Audi Sport Quattro (eurowner)*

Welcome to the Vortex/Fortitude Monsieur L.


_Modified by Sepp at 3:49 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice Sport quattro!
I'd also swap the frontbumper, but then again, cutting the front fenders seems expensive.
Is this car with different turbo and remap?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

That's a nice Sport! Is it a real factory rally car, or a converted street Sport?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

converted


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Sweeeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Holy cow. That's beautiful.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: My Audi Sport Quattro (Mr Balsen)*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

HOT


----------



## Mr Balsen (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: My Audi Sport Quattro (Mr Balsen)*

picture of my car which was on display at Paris car exhibition this week end









Frederic


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: My Audi Sport Quattro (Mr Balsen)*

OMG, great car, take good care of it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: My Audi Sport Quattro (urquattro83)*

Fredric Balsen:
Nice looking car - as said before. But could you post some more pictures of it?
Regular steeldoors or kevlarcomposite doors? And how about the trunk? Given the oiltank and spare wheel solution from the rally aswell? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

